# Chilli's pups - 1 week update



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

aaahhhh they are gorgeous, I want one!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I still want the blue merle just gorgeous looking pups xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

are u keeping one????

They are growing beautifully aint they...they look very healthy chunky babys


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't believe how quickly they grow! Might be keeping one, I'll se what they like when they a bit older.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are looking really well, gorgoeus i to love the merle,


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

aww there so cute look smaller than mine that r 2 days mine r huge lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Fabulous, healthy puppies!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

have you anymore pictures


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Course I have! 

They are 11 days old now. Here is Chilli doing her mum thing, and the next pic shows (left to right) Lucky (girl) Flash (boy) on top of Blaize (girl), then Gem (girl) Arfa (boy) and Cloudia (girl).


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are gorgeous,  i love that merle,,,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are so sweet, and lovely markings.

Sue


----------

